# Blackwater 2-26-12



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Went to Blackwater/Yellow today. Launched at Brown's and tried for some specks in one of the tributaries but didn't even get a bite on the Gulps. Went over to Blackwater and got a few bass and chain pickerel on a variety of lures, mostly Rattle Traps, Spinnerbaits and Jerk Baits. My friend Steve, who hasn't fished in over a year, since he's been exiled to New Mexico, got this toad on a Smithwick Super Rogue. I think they are just now coming up and thinking about spawning.


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice Bass


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish...their killing jerk baits right now


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Time for some lizards.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Pinksnappertrapper

You're right...actually a frog to be more precise.
Took my friend fishing on a lake in Milton. He caught this lil lady on a ribbit frog. She was just about 1/8" shy of 20"...missed a couple more.


----------



## georgia_marine (Jan 29, 2012)

Amarillo Palmira- were you guys fishing the main river or off on some of the inlets and basins? Also what would you say that big one weighed?

I went out to Blackwater from 4-5:30. I caught 4 Bass with the biggest one being a little over 2 pounds. I caught them all on spinnerbaits in the basins. Thanks.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Georgia Marine, Yeah, we were fishing a backwater area. He weighed around 4 pounds or so. Looks bigger by the way I took the picture. I caught several bass on jerkbaits and rattle traps, the spinnerbait only produced pickerel. Didn't try a worm or any soft plastics. Water temp around 61. AP


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats some good looking bass


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

A job well done once again AP!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice bass


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Those are some nice toads good job!


----------

